# Lawn Chairs / Camp Chairs



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm looking for a nice folding lawn or camp chair for the garage (hanging out, watching ballgames, etc.). For this use I value comfort over portability, but I do want something I can fold up and move out of the way when not in use.

I am currently using the GCI Freestyle Rocker XL. The rocking feature is really nice, but I would prefer something with a deeper seat and a higher back. Maybe something like the GCI Roadtrip Rocker, but it looks a little busy.

Does anyone have a nice folding chair they like? Has anyone splurged for something like the Yeti Trailhead or their Hondo Base Camp chair? I read they hired a product manager away from Herman Miller to help develop the Hondo.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

My sister and brother in law just bought themselves the yeti camp chairs as Christmas presents and after trying them out a few times at the ball field going to watch my nephew play, I can say they are certainly all they are cracked up to be. Pretty expensive for a camp chair, but as a bigger guy (6'3" 270) I will say it is the first camp chair I've ever sat in and been 100% confident I wasn't going to crush if I moved the wrong way. Definitely towards the top of my "one day" list.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

While not a rocker and not the most popular in todays time, I have to include my favorite garage folding chair. Classic, simple, cheap, and easily stored on the wall. The high back version is important and is the most comfortable. Bonus, they come in Razorback colors.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Herring said:


> While not a rocker and not the most popular in todays time, I have to include my favorite garage folding chair. Classic, simple, cheap, and easily stored on the wall. The high back version is important and is the most comfortable. Bonus, they come in Razorback colors.


Classic! I do like the high back option. Reminds me of this video:


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

So, fun fact - I am the design engineer that produced the Hondo Basecamp chair. After extensive category and product research, I can tell you that, for the purposes of having a very nice chair for the garage/patio/RV/ETC - I don't believe you can make a better choice for overall comfort, durability, and longevity. The Quantum suspension fabric is a bonded weave of PP and Hytrel that literally WILL NOT sag over time, breathes very very well, and will support you in a manner that no other chair on the market can come close to.

Is the chair heavy? Yes - a bit over 15 lbs. Do I recommend it as the chair to buy to take to your kid's ballgames and whatnot - no - the Trailhead is a better form factor for that with its backpack style carry bag and more collapsible geometry.

You are correct that the product manager involved at that time had come from Herman Miller. I'd love to also tell you that he had this major impact on the product - but we were very much deep into the design of the product before he arrived at YETI....but don't let that take aware from your decision. The Hondo is a beast in every way and has the comfort to back it up.

Sure - I'm biased - but it is the best product I've ever designed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You guys made me check the price on these chairs. Wow! First I will need to buy two of these (for the wife) and second I would be worried around getting up to go to do something during a game and it walking away.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

XLT_66 said:


> So, fun fact - I am the design engineer that produced the Hondo Basecamp chair...


That is pretty awesome. I am seeing they are a "Yeti Exclusive" - does that mean they are only available in a Yeti store or through the Yeti website? I would like to sit in one, but having trouble finding a dealer that stocks them. Places like ****s carry the Trailhead, but I'm not having much luck finding a Hondo.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Ware said:


> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> > So, fun fact - I am the design engineer that produced the Hondo Basecamp chair...
> ...


That's correct - they're only available via YETI.com or YETI Retail stores. You can order one, try it out for a bit, and send back if it doesn't float your boat. Our customer service is usually pretty top notch and it should be a fairly easy thing to work through if you were to decided against it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@XLT_66 I bought the Hondo Basecamp chair, and it lives up to the hype. It's expensive, but it's definitely a cut above the average lawn chair.

:thumbup:


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

*adds Yeti chair to father's day list*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would describe it like this...

We have some patio furniture from OW Lee and Telescope. Their chairs cost more than the Yeti. I think the Yeti brand will always command a premium, but if you think of their chair as something sort of in between a regular folding chair and a nice piece of outdoor furniture, it is probably priced about right.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

After returning my yeti cooler 4 or 5 times under warranty I have a hard time buying their products. I absolutely love my Nemo Stargazer and would recommend it. Very comfortable and packs down small.

https://www.rei.com/product/128052/nemo-stargaze-recliner-luxury-chair?CAWELAID=120217890006727101


----------



## deanalepa (2 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for your recommendations, guys! I especially like the chair Ware has shared. It seems to be extremely comfortable. We're about to go on our annual camping trip, so I think it's the perfect time to update our camping chairs. Thanks again for your recommendations, guys. You know, I've recently bought a gaming chair from eurekaergonomic.com. It's really comfortable, so I hope they have camping chairs, lol. Actually, my orthopedist advised me about it, so I think he might also know some good camping chairs for sure. Anyway, keep the thread updated, guys!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I used this thread to help make a decision on our chairs. we use them for picnics (our house and others) and soccer games. We chose GCI Comfort Pro here; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084BW7RS4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&th=1
its only been a few months so i cannot weigh in on longevity, but they work well and feel sturdy. as with our previous folding chairs of this style, I suspect that the fabric will be the first point of failure.
They are wide and strong enough for a variety of body sizes, the phone pocket is nice and the cost (at about $35) was right. They come with a carrying bag, which does make it easy to haul across the soccer field, but most times we don't use it, which does make it awkward. We needed 4, so the high end models just were not in the cards. The yeti camp chair goes for $300 and i did try them a the store and they are fantastic...but there is diminishing return on those extra dollars gets intense. 
I would definitely recommend the GCI for everyday family use.


----------

